# Carnet d'adresses (logiciel) et carnet d'adresses .mac



## MissZoe (22 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Dans la société où je travaille, on aimerait mettre en commun un carnet d'adresses, que chacun pourrait mettre à jour, et qui serait consultable même "hors les murs"...

On s'est dit: "prenons un compte .mac, comme ça, chacun synchronisera le carnet d'adresses de son ordi avec le carnet d'adresses .mac"...
Sauf que, ben, pour éviter d'avoir une fiche par contact dans chaque entreprise avec laquelle on travaille, on a pris l'habitude depuis pas mal de temps (et donc sur pas mal de fiches...), de créer une fiche par entreprise, et de mettre tous nos contacts dans la partie "note" du carnet d'adresses...
Et dans le carnet d'adresses de .mac, je ne trouve pas cette partie "notes".
Donc on perd une grande partie de nos contacts avec cette méthode...

Est-ce qu'il y a une astuce que je ne connais pas (à part modifier toutes les fiches, bien sûr  ), ou bien faut-il que nous cherchions un autre moyen de partager notre carnet d'adresses???

Merci d'avance.
A bientôt.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Avril 2008)

bonjour

Il serait astucieux d'envisager ceci

Au lieu d'avoir une fiche par entreprise , avec une liste de contacts en note

créer une fiche par contact
et créer un groupe de contacts (fiches)  par entreprise
( ou tout autre critère et sous critere)

bien entendu une même fiche peut faire partie de plusieurs groupes ( entreprise et/ou marketing et / ou assistants et/ou fournisseurs etc etc etc)


Et il est assez facile d'automatiser la chose via un script Applescript ou automator 
( precisement faits pour effectuer des taches répetées basées sur un scénario récurrent)


----------



## MissZoe (22 Avril 2008)

Merci de ta réponse, mais en fait, je trouve ça plus pratique d'avoir tous les contacts d'une société sur la même fiche... D'autant plus qu'on crée aussi des fiches pour regrouper les contacts d'un même projet (toujours dans le champ "notes")...

Ce qui m'étonne, en fait, c'est que les logiciels de gestion d'adresse, en général (ceux des boîtes mails, des Palms, etc...) ont tous un champ "note" ou "remarque"... qui est très pratique, et pas seulement pour grouper les contacts...
Donc je trouve que le carnet d'adresses .mac est un peu limité... et je voulais savoir s'il y avait moyen de l'étoffer...


----------



## pascalformac (22 Avril 2008)

je remarque ceci 





MissZoe a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse, mais en fait, je trouve ça plus pratique d'avoir tous les contacts d'une société sur la même fiche... D'autant plus qu'on crée aussi des* fiches pour regrouper les contacts* d'un même projet (toujours dans le champ "notes")...


regrouper ca fait penser à groupe

Et les groupes ( de fiches) sont faits pour ca 
Et avec beaucoup plus de souplesse qu'une fiche avec notes
on peut créer autant de sous groupes  qu'on veut  avec des dynamiques et critères variés
( par projet par exemple)

Alors que votre facon de faire ( note)  est statique et limitée à une fiche



> Ce qui m'étonne, en fait, c'est que les logiciels de gestion d'adresse, en général (ceux des boîtes mails, des Palms, etc...) ont tous un champ "note" ou "remarque"... qui est très pratique, et pas seulement pour grouper les contacts...



sauf que la partie remarque -note n'a pas  pour fonction de créer des groupes  mais ... d'ajouter des notes ou remarques!
Et ce dans tous les logiciels ( ou carnet papier)



> Donc je trouve que le carnet d'adresses .mac est un peu limité... et je voulais savoir s'il y avait moyen de l'étoffer...


Votre carnet  est limité
Et ce à cause  de votre approche des notes qui n'est pas celle prévue


----------



## MissZoe (23 Avril 2008)

Merci de ta réponse, mais peux-tu me dire où se trouve la fonction "groupe" sur le carnet d'adresse .mac ? Je ne la trouve nulle part...


----------



## onc'Pierre (14 Juin 2013)

J'ai une adresse dans mon carnet d'adresses ; je me suis trompé d'intitulé. Je modifie. Et l'ancienne adresse non modifiée apparait toujours quand je l'appelle.
  Ex : toto@yahoo!.fr est erroné à cause du "!". J'appelle dans le carnet d'adresses, je modifie en toto@yahoo.fr, je quitte le carnet. 
Quand j'appelle l'adresse destinataire toto sur un nouveau courriel, j'ai toujours l'adresse supprimée/modifiée écrite toto@yahoo!.fr, EN PLUS de toto@yahoo.fr
Donc : comment supprimer VRAIMENT une adresse du carnet d'adresses ? ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2013)

onc'Pierre a dit:


> toto sur un nouveau courriel


grand classique 

SI c'est MAIL qui est utilisé
cliquer DANS MAIL , la fenetre destintaires precedents
et y effacer la mauvaise adresse
( tu peux AUSSI en profiter pour nettoyer des autres correspondants avec qui tu ne fais plus d'email)


----------



## MDON (29 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,
Je ne peux plus modifier les notes dans carnet d'adresse sur mon imac core 2 duo snow leopard 
J'ai installé icloud synchro avec mon iphone mais ça n'est pas synchro avec le mac
Merci de vos idées.


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2017)

Mais Carnet d'adresse de SnowLeopard n'a jamais été synchronisable avec iCloud (il l'était avec MobileMe) en raison d'un bug (jamais corrigé) dans la gestion du protocole WebDAV empêchant de le paramétrer correctement pour qu'il se connecte à son compte iCloud.


----------

